# Correct Command to mount usb floppy drive



## rbizzell33 (Jan 11, 2010)

I have created the directory for the usb floppy drive it is also an entry in the fstab as well. da0. What is the command to actually mount the drive. This is version 6.0


----------



## SirDice (Jan 11, 2010)

Mount?


----------



## J65nko (Jan 11, 2010)

It is all in the fine handbook: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/usb-disks.html


----------

